# Rad 140



## Jonny (Apr 19, 2015)

Heard this is a new sarm and possibly more potent the LDG4033. What's your guys take on this?


----------



## GottaGain (Apr 20, 2015)

Definitely interested in RAD-140. It was tested pretty successfully in rats and monkeys. I believe now they're considering trying it with cancer patients struggling with muscle wasting and old timers with osteoporosis and sarcopenia. Hopefully there will be more research within the bodybuilding community so we can have a better idea what we can expect from it.


----------



## Jonny (Apr 20, 2015)

Design, Synthesis, and Preclinical Characterization of the Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator (SARM) RAD140

Found an interesting read on the subject.


----------



## pdelta (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm currently stacking RAD140 and SR9009.


----------



## Jonny (Apr 22, 2015)

pdelta said:


> I'm currently stacking RAD140 and SR9009.



How is rad140 compared to LDG4033?


----------

